# Greetings from Ireland



## RyanGarry (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi, my name is Ryan, I'm 18 years old and am a WTF Taekwondo student. I currently only hold a Yellow belt yet I triple graded from white belt  I got into taekwondo because of my girlfriend, she owns the club an I am her assistant for the younger age groups. I have been training since January as I dislocated my kneecap when I originally joined last July. As of now I know up to Taeguk Sa Jang because I can't fight yet until my knee is completely better so I have invested my ability into Poomsae  I also have 2 golds in Poomsae competition  So that was my little introduction, thank you for having me


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.
Sorry to hear about your knee but that will heal with time.  
Good luck with your training and keep us informed of your progress


----------



## RyanGarry (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you 
Yeah, I can see and feel the progress I am making with it within the past 6 months, the Taekwondo helps alot too


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## donald1 (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome to mt,  I'm Donald practice goju ryu karate,  kobudo and practice some northern shoalin Kung fu

Out of curiosity what does the w t f stand for in your tae kwon doe school


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## K-man (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome to MT. :wavey:

What part of Ireland are you from?


----------



## hussaf (Jun 9, 2014)

I did my honeymoon in Ireland.  Awesome place, awesome people.


----------



## hussaf (Jun 9, 2014)

...wife wouldn't let me take my dogi, though.  lol


----------



## RyanGarry (Jun 10, 2014)

donald1 said:


> Welcome to mt,  I'm Donald practice goju ryu karate,  kobudo and practice some northern shoalin Kung fu
> 
> Out of curiosity what does the w t f stand for in your tae kwon doe school



Wow that's pretty awesome man, how long have you been training? I always liked the look of Kung Fu 
and WTF stands for World Taekwondo Federation it's like the style of Taekwondo I practice, Whereas the ITF International Taekwondo Federation learn different Poomsae and have different rules and sparring


----------



## RyanGarry (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you  I'm from Dublin, Ireland


----------



## donald1 (Jun 10, 2014)

RyanGarry said:


> Wow that's pretty awesome man, how long have you been training? I always liked the look of Kung Fu
> and WTF stands for World Taekwondo Federation it's like the style of Taekwondo I practice, Whereas the ITF International Taekwondo Federation learn different Poomsae and have different rules and sparring



I've been in goju ryu karate for soon to be four years (2 yrs from getting black belt or more kobudo (same teacher)  about 3 yrs. Kung fu but what say practice i have no rank just a couple forms practice couple open handed forms and 2 weapon forms) 

I met some people from tkd but that was because the instructor at my school occasionally helps them learn weapon forms,  and usually me and some of the other students come assist,  what is tkd like I never seen them practice it,  just been there to assist weapon seminars


----------



## RyanGarry (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow well done man, is it hard to earn a black belt in Karate? In my tkd club we don't do weapon forms at all, but it's a great martial art I think  the forms (Poomsae) are fun to learn and look pretty nice if you YouTube 'Wtf Taekwondo Poomsae' they'll come up and the sparring and fighting competition is full contact but with body armor and head gear  does Karate practice sparring without body armor or equipment?


----------



## donald1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes and no,  if full contact will use protection if no then most likely it will not be full contact or with caution 

Will look on youtube at videos. Later


----------



## donald1 (Jun 10, 2014)

It's tricky but the more practice the easier it gets,  the hardest part is keeping students in the club,  about 7 out of 10 quite the first day and some have quite 
Later on
What skill level are you at with your tkd school 
I liked this video 10. Taekwondo Poomsae Kuemgang (WTF) - YouTube
It seemed different yet interesting


----------



## Tames D (Jun 10, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## RyanGarry (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah I'd say so, keeping students is hard at our club too. Yeah, I love that Poomsae, it is the second Poomsae you learn for black belt in Taekwondo, I am a yellow belt ( I have my next grading this Sunday) that is the second belt in but I am technically advanced past my belt I know techniques and the Poomsae up until green belt blue tag, which is 7th grades in the way my club teaches


----------



## seasoned (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome aboard, hope you enjoy.


----------



## donald1 (Jun 11, 2014)

RyanGarry said:


> Yeah I'd say so, keeping students is hard at our club too. Yeah, I love that Poomsae, it is the second Poomsae you learn for black belt in Taekwondo, I am a yellow belt ( I have my next grading this Sunday) that is the second belt in but I am technically advanced past my belt I know techniques and the Poomsae up until green belt blue tag, which is 7th grades in the way my club teaches



Good luck passing the test


----------



## RyanGarry (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you, I double graded up to Green Belt


----------



## donald1 (Jun 23, 2014)

Good news,  that's a big step forward

Best of luck


----------

